# Cornbread stuffing balls?



## marmalady (Nov 7, 2006)

So this Thanksgiving is mostly about convenience for me (ordering a fried turkey, etc.), but would like to do at least a few little different things.  I've seen stuffing balls on a cooking show somewhere, and they look like they'd be neat to do.  

Basically you just make the stuffing (I'm just going with the Pepperidge Farm cornbread mix this year - first year in don't know how long I haven't made my own!), form it into baseball size rounds, place on a baking sheet and bake.  I'm thinking if I oil the tops of big muffin tins, and set the balls on the top, that the shape my stay 'rounder'.  Any thoughts?


----------



## callie (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I saw Rachel Ray do this and she used muffin tins.  Seems like a great idea.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 7, 2006)

It sounds like a good portion control method more than anything else.  I might like it better not in a "ball" form but just cooked in the muffin tin with a flat top--maybe put "something" on top as a decoration.


----------



## Elf (Nov 7, 2006)

Please be aware that Pepperidge Farm stuffing mix has changed. Last year my sis inlaw made her usual turkey and stuffing, well the stufffing came out super yuk.  The breading was like BB's, the next time I went to the store I looked at the Pepperidge bag, the bread cubes were about  1/4 " in size, the last time I had looked, which is many years ago the cubes were around 1/2" to 3/4" is size.  You might want to make a home made dresssing, then roll them in balls, at least you will know what in them.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 8, 2006)

Tx for the heads up, Elf; maybe I'll do a small 'trial run' on these!  I'm using the cornbread dressing; wonder if that's changed, too?


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 8, 2006)

It is so easy to make cornbread for dressing I have never used Pepperidge Farms--or any other--for T'giving. I also need so much it is much more economical to make it myself.  I have used it (PF) in a stewed tomato dish, but haven't noticed a big difference in it over the years myself.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 8, 2006)

*Thanks*



			
				Elf said:
			
		

> Please be aware that Pepperidge Farm stuffing mix has changed. Last year my sis inlaw made her usual turkey and stuffing, well the stufffing came out super yuk.  The breading was like BB's, the next time I went to the store I looked at the Pepperidge bag, the bread cubes were about  1/4 " in size, the last time I had looked, which is many years ago the cubes were around 1/2" to 3/4" is size.  You might want to make a home made dresssing, then roll them in balls, at least you will know what in them.



Thanks for letting us know.  This is one I always feel I could depend on.  Just like everything 'nothing stays the same'.  What other one are you going to try now?  At the store, noticed most of the main stays are being bought already.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 8, 2006)

Just for the record - I have NEVER used a dressing mix - but, as I said in my first post, I'm trying to cut corners this year wherever I can.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 8, 2006)

I think there are other stuffing mixes available--particularly store brands--Publix, Kroger. Maybe theirs will be larger chunks.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 9, 2006)

I had to read this a couple of times to let it sink in and get processed ...

marmalady- you're talking about the muffin tins being "right side up" like if you were making muffins - but making the "stuffing balls" large enough that they just sit on the cup rims?

Yes - that should make them more symmetrically "round" ... but why would you really want that? You will be serving them on a flat plate more than likely ... and IMHO - a ball with a flat bottom will sit better on the plate, and actually make a better presentation, than a perfectly round one rolling around on the plate.

But - that's just my opinion.

Again, my opinion - nothing wrong with Pepperidge Farm cornbread mix - you're going to be forming it into balls ... if it truly is smaller sized than in the past (I actually haven't noticed that although it may be true) since you are forming it into balls I would think the smaller "cubes" would be an advantage.

IMHO - I would go ahead and use the Pepperidge Farm cornbread mix, form it into balls, and bake on a baking sheet.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you, Michael - as always, Occam's razor prevails!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 9, 2006)

I was at the store this aft and looking at the stuffing packages. You can't see in them, but I got to wondering what difference it made whether the "chunks" were large or small. It all gets mixed up with the veggies and broth at our house.  
 I cut up my own and for cornbread I basically break it into pretty small chunks, so it is small. For bread stuffing the squares are various sized, but maybe 1/4" cubes.


----------



## auntieshelly (Nov 10, 2006)

I love cornbread stuffing.  I usually make a double batch from good old Alber's cornmeal (recipe on box), cut it into cubes and let it dry for a couple of days or put the cubes on trays and toast them in the oven.  I use the usual ingredients, but always add cooked, chopped chestnuts.  (A friend once told me to leave one of the chestnuts whole -- the person who finds it in their stuffing will have good luck.)
The idea of stuffing balls or muffins sounds interesting.  I may give them a try.  
I found the recipe below on the web.  It is for cornbread and sausage stuffing that can be made into balls or muffins.  It sounds good so I thought I would share it. Happy Thanksgiving to all! 

http://www.tonidunlap.com/stuffing.htm


----------



## traderjosie (Nov 14, 2007)

*I need cornbread stuffing recipe for turkey soup*

I came up with this brilliant idea and now I can't figure out what to do

 I want to make a turkey soup with cornbread balls in it.  Maybe spice
 it up a bit with celery and onion...the usual with poultry seasoning etc

 I wanted to make them with my skillet cornbread recipe I have always
 used.  It is my favorite.

 Do any of you have this recipe.

 Traderjosie in AZ


----------



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2007)

traderjosie said:


> I came up with this brilliant idea and now I can't figure out what to do
> 
> I want to make a turkey soup with cornbread balls in it.  Maybe spice
> it up a bit with celery and onion...the usual with poultry seasoning etc
> ...


Josie,
this looks good and there are other ideas on this site..
Recipelink.com - Message Boards

hope this helps.
kadesma


----------

